# Partner Feedback Group



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

So I was selected to participate in an Uber Partner Feedback Group in SF on Tuesday 9/23. Has anyone been to one of these? From what I understand is we will be able to ask questions to Uber staff. On my list are the obvious: rate cuts, tipping, and the rating system. I'm open to other suggestions so fire away ...


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

Never been. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Report back here.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Should be quite interesting.

It would be cool if you could somehow record audio of the meeting and either post it or transcribe it and post the transcription.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

If you can, please ask about all the recent problems with their shitty app, and if they plan on fixing it for real anytime soon. It's not cool when the app craps out, we lose a fare, and then our acceptance rate takes a hit.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll be interested to know what is ubers long term goals?? What's next for us drivers.. Thanks


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> If you can, please ask about all the recent problems with their shitty app, and if they plan on fixing it for real anytime soon. It's not cool when the app craps out, we lose a fare, and then our acceptance rate takes a hit.


As a "tech" company, they really should have servers that can keep up with the demand, the lag/latency for accepting trips and calculating fares sucks and it cuts into our ability to work.

Sometimes it takes a minute or 2 after I slide to start trip, so since I can't see the destination, it looks bad if I have to wait for it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I get a ping, it says 7 minutes. I accept.

I then tap "navigate" now 14 minutes. (More time than 14 minutes required in reality due to L.A. traffic)

Fix please.


----------



## Modskool (Aug 2, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Sometimes it takes a minute or 2 after I slide to start trip, so since I can't see the destination, it looks bad if I have to wait for it.


Yes, this is the worst. At best I can use the fifteen second "acceptance period" to memorize the address and put it into my Android, because I know the Rider App will be churning for two minutes (or worse, require a restart).


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I get a ping, it says 7 minutes. I accept.
> I then tap "navigate" now 14 minutes.


I have the same problem. I think the first time is an estimate as "the crow flies" (straight line).
The second is more realistic using streets and speed limits but does not include any allowance for traffic or lights/stop signs or getting into gated communities. In my area it's usually better to just estimate double the time shown on the initial ping. Not sure how either Uber or Lyft can fix this.....or even if I would want them to. If I showed up exactly on time or early....my customers would just attempt to keep me waiting LONGER.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck, and let us know how it goes. I hope they will take workforce concerns seriously and this is not just a flak jacket "airing of grievances" session with no concrete responsive follow up fixes! 

Thanks for letting us know they are doing this in SF. I hope they convene a similar forum in DC!


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I will definitely report back with what happens. I'll bring up app issues too if I can, but I'm unsure as to how this will work. Apparently there will be seven of us drivers there, so we'll see.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

There are many things that you already know but try to bring a human aspect to the price cuts and tipping. For example last night at 3 am I got off from delivering food and turned on the app becUse I usually can take a few bar Workers home and they always appreciate it. I got a request from the airport which was 20 plus minutes away. I accepted and went to get there picked up 2 women coming from Vegas. They both had monster 50 plus pound suitcases and made zero effort to handle their own bags. So I had to do it myself or we weren't going anywhere. I took them to two different places upscale condo complexes not too fR from each other. So these women have a lot of money to live there. Lugged their bags for them both ends off trip and I didn't even get offered any kind of tip. I'm sure they tipped their way around Vegas but for $17 fare and over an hour of my time I got taken advantage of big time. So when you talk about complaints from driver don't make it sound like we are greedy bastards preying on granny's social security check. We are hard working service providers getting shafted because you cant tip in the app and rates are low.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the insight Baron. I've been there, done that as well. The trick to these types of meetings is to be level headed, cool, and reasonable. Don't act desperate, angry, or upset. Act like an upper management member who cares about the drivers' interests. I'm not going to mention strikes, associations, unions, threats that many other angry militant types may. I don't really support any of those actions anyway. The second you raise your voice and start pounding on the table (so to speak), that's when communications break down and doors close. I know that as far as rate cuts go, their argument will be that it's too soon to see any appreciable increases in demand, be patient, it will happen "we promise", haha. Unfortunately most drivers can't afford to wait. Also, how would Uber justify to their client base raising rates after they have been on the decline steadily for months.

Also, on the subject of tipping, I will try to explain to them that most first time and newer riders WANT to tip and ask me if they can leave a tip for me in the app. When I tell them there is no tipping feature available, they are often shocked and feel bad because they don't have cash or only have large bills, which I may or may not be able to break. Uber knows that tips are not included, not as a separate line item on our statements anyway. If these rate cuts persist and demand doesn't go up (we can physically do only so many trips per hour anyway), we need to find other ways to earn, be it through tangible tips that we can see, Uber diversifying into other segments (see Postmates), or drivers cherrypicking hours and doing other things during less busy times with Uber.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have 1 question for them.
If our cost per IRS is $0.56 per mile and we drive 1 dead mile for every paid mile
that equals $1.12 cost for every paid mile.
How are we suppose to make a living?


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been making every effort to minimize my driving around between fares as much as possible. I'll find the nearest parking lot and stay parked until the next ping, unless I'm in the middle of nowhere. Weekends for me anyway, usually benefits me to get to a more active area. Weekdays not so much.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I only have 1 question for them.
> If our cost per IRS is $0.56 per mile and we drive 1 dead mile for every paid mile
> that equals $1.12 cost for every paid mile.
> How are we suppose to make a living?


If you drive 1 dead mile for every paid one - you shouldnt be doing Uber


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Plus, 56 cents per mile is what the IRS allows for a deduction. That is not the day to day cost of operating a vehicle. I have a 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid. My gas cost is roughly 9 cents per mile. Maintenance and upkeep (tires, brakes, oil changes, tune ups), add another 2 or 3 cents per mile. Depreciation would be the rest. My vehicle will depreciate probably $8,000 or so it's first year, I drive for business around 50,000 miles per year, so that's around another 16 cents per mile (new cars depreciate much faster than used ones). All told, my realistic operating cost per mile, first year, is around 28 cents per mile, at 50,000 miles per year, is $12,500, $8,000 of which is depreciation which won't matter unless I plan on selling or trading the car, or if I get into a total loss accident. That leaves a tangible operating cost of $4,500 per year, or $375 per month.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Dave said:


> Plus, 56 cents per mile is what the IRS allows for a deduction. That is not the day to day cost of operating a vehicle. I have a 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid. My gas cost is roughly 9 cents per mile. Maintenance and upkeep (tires, brakes, oil changes, tune ups), add another 2 or 3 cents per mile. Depreciation would be the rest. My vehicle will depreciate probably $8,000 or so it's first year, I drive for business around 50,000 miles per year, so that's around another 16 cents per mile (new cars depreciate much faster than used ones). All told, my realistic operating cost per mile, first year, is around 28 cents per mile, at 50,000 miles per year, is $12,500, $8,000 of which is depreciation which won't matter unless I plan on selling or trading the car, or if I get into a total loss accident. That leaves a tangible operating cost of $4,500 per year, or $375 per month.


Very helpful -- thanks!


----------



## maxkishner (Sep 11, 2014)

Dave said:


> So I was selected to participate in an Uber Partner Feedback Group in SF on Tuesday 9/23. Has anyone been to one of these? From what I understand is we will be able to ask questions to Uber staff. On my list are the obvious: rate cuts, tipping, and the rating system. I'm open to other suggestions so fire away ...


I have dispised Apple (genius) Fanboys. But Travis could take a que or two from the worlds largest company. 
Treat Partners like Partners, treat drivers like partners, rise and repeat. Currently; uber is to partner, what military is to intelligence


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I only have 1 question for them.
> If our cost per IRS is $0.56 per mile and we drive 1 dead mile for every paid mile
> that equals $1.12 cost for every paid mile.
> How are we suppose to make a living?


Pray that it costs you less while you take the deduction 

Also, If you sit where you drop, not move around or chase heatmaps, 
your paid miles should be better than 50%, unless all you do is work airports.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dave said:


> Plus, 56 cents per mile is what the IRS allows for a deduction. That is not the day to day cost of operating a vehicle. I have a 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid. My gas cost is roughly 9 cents per mile. Maintenance and upkeep (tires, brakes, oil changes, tune ups), add another 2 or 3 cents per mile. Depreciation would be the rest. My vehicle will depreciate probably $8,000 or so it's first year, I drive for business around 50,000 miles per year, so that's around another 16 cents per mile (new cars depreciate much faster than used ones). All told, my realistic operating cost per mile, first year, is around 28 cents per mile, at 50,000 miles per year, is $12,500, $8,000 of which is depreciation which won't matter unless I plan on selling or trading the car, or if I get into a total loss accident. That leaves a tangible operating cost of $4,500 per year, or $375 per month.


In the taxi business, we knew that buying a new car is not cost effective. Buy one about four - five years old ( hopefully with low miles ), that way the depreciation won't kill you.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> In the taxi business, we knew that buying a new car is not cost effective. Buy one about four - five years old ( hopefully with low miles ), that way the depreciation won't kill you.


Yep. Buying a new car solely for Uber at these rates is definitely a mistake. If I was to buy an Uber-only car, it would probably be an '09 or '10 Camry Hybrid (although it's hard to find cheap late model Toyotas).


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

The three points you mentioned in your initial post are the most important. Please stick to them like glue.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> If you drive 1 dead mile for every paid one - you shouldnt be doing Uber


I would love to hear your ratio.
Don't guess, measure it one day from the time you leave the house until the time 
you get home and then look up the paid miles in the dashboard.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Dave said:


> Maintenance and upkeep (tires, brakes, oil changes, tune ups), add another 2 or 3 cents per mile.


Tires about 1 cent
Insurance + registration about 3.5 cents
Oil change + filters about 2 cent
Car washes?
How about major repairs?
Camrys are reliable but 4 year 200,000 miles you will probably have some.
So probably higher then $0.28 per mile.
Now the main question is how many dead miles per paid miles?


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Higher maybe, but not by a lot, and it will vary from vehicle to vehicle. Learn to do brakes and oil changes yourself Wash the car yourself. It's worth it and will lower that per mile cost a good deal. Major repairs/faults happen, may or may not fall under warranty, so it's impossible to break that down on a per mile basis. I do a few other things piggybacked with being online with Uber, so for me personally, it's impossible to say how many dead "Uber" miles I have.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I was invited to one and declined. No way I'm going to drive up to SF for a 1 hour meeting, just to get put in rush hour traffic. Their response was "sorry, we don't have a South Bay office". You don't need an office for a meeting. There are plenty of meeting and event spaces for them to rent out. They do it for driver recruitment but can't do it for feedback groups.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I hear ya Joanne, I live in Monterey. I'm just going to drive in SF the rest of the day and evening.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I would like to see Uber market more to RIDERS than DRIVERS.
Instead of placing ads in careerbuilder.com and craigslist.com for more drivers, we really need to get the word out to more potential riders, especially in the lower states where Uber is fairly new.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> I would like to see Uber market more to RIDERS than DRIVERS.
> Instead of placing ads in careerbuilder.com and craigslist.com for more drivers, we really need to get the word out to more potential riders, especially in the lower states where Uber is fairly new.


Amen to that! I live in a city where Uber is fairly new and doesn't have a huge population, and I will usually drive an hour north to San Jose when things are slow here, and when I have time. I'm still able to clear about a grand a week, but I've got to work insanely hard.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Dave said:


> I hear ya Joanne, I live in Monterey. I'm just going to drive in SF the rest of the day and evening.


I don't have big enough balls to drive SF. LOL


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I don't have big enough balls to drive SF. LOL


LOL I won't lie, it's pretty intimidating. San Jose is a pretty good market though. You can usually get one or two longer fares especially during commute hours, along with all the smaller ones. I will usually go to SJ if Monterey is being slow and boring.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I have to drive 45 minutes as well, depending on traffic and time of day, over an hour.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I would love to hear your ratio.
> Don't guess, measure it one day from the time you leave the house until the time
> you get home and then look up the paid miles in the dashboard.


Gross Revenue/Gross Miles = 1.502
(GrossRevenue-20%)/GrossMiles=1.04

(I keep every single stat that I could come up with every single day ) I love statistics)


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Adding a tipping feature is certainly a hot button topic for drivers, but in all honesty, uber's policy is to condition people that tipping is not necessary. Clearly they have established this as a perk and a difference from Lyft. Yes people expect to tip drivers, and thusly this difference stands out even more to riders.

I don't think this is an oversight or something they intend to reverse. Ever.


And participating in a driver round table at a local office is a bit like peeing in dark pants. It probably feels awesome at first, but nobody is gonna notice. Perhaps it's the cynic in me, but I wouldn't expect any action resulting from this pow wow.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Adding a tipping feature is certainly a hot button topic for drivers, but in all honesty, uber's policy is to condition people that tipping is not necessary. Clearly they have established this as a perk and a difference from Lyft. Yes people expect to tip drivers, and thusly this difference stands out even more to riders.
> 
> I don't think this is an oversight or something they intend to reverse. Ever.
> 
> And participating in a driver round table at a local office is a bit like peeing in dark pants. It probably feels awesome at first, but nobody is gonna notice. Perhaps it's the cynic in me, but I wouldn't expect any action resulting from this pow wow.


How would we tip a driverless car?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dave said:


> So I was selected to participate in an Uber Partner Feedback Group in SF on Tuesday 9/23. Has anyone been to one of these? From what I understand is we will be able to ask questions to Uber staff. On my list are the obvious: rate cuts, tipping, and the rating system. I'm open to other suggestions so fire away ...


@Dave I second @The Geek notion.
Keep this in mind please, *"If Good Drivers Are Truly 'Partners', they Ought To Be Treated As An Asset, Not Like A Disposable Commodity!*"


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Dave said:


> Plus, 56 cents per mile is what the IRS allows for a deduction. That is not the day to day cost of operating a vehicle. I have a 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid. My gas cost is roughly 9 cents per mile. Maintenance and upkeep (tires, brakes, oil changes, tune ups), add another 2 or 3 cents per mile. Depreciation would be the rest. My vehicle will depreciate probably $8,000 or so it's first year, I drive for business around 50,000 miles per year, so that's around another 16 cents per mile (new cars depreciate much faster than used ones). All told, my realistic operating cost per mile, first year, is around 28 cents per mile, at 50,000 miles per year, is $12,500, $8,000 of which is depreciation which won't matter unless I plan on selling or trading the car, or if I get into a total loss accident. That leaves a tangible operating cost of $4,500 per year, or $375 per month.


Hi Dave -

How many hours, on average do you drive per week/month -- or does it vary? I'm trying to get a handle on what I am really netting after expenses so your calculations are very helpful -- thanks!

Best, -Kim in DC


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> If you drive 1 dead mile for every paid one - you shouldnt be doing Uber


What do you average?

While I think I tend to average a little better than that, there is a limit to how efficient you can be. My record for a night was 82% of the mileage was paid.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Gross Revenue/Gross Miles = 1.502
> (GrossRevenue-20%)/GrossMiles=1.04
> 
> (I keep every single stat that I could come up with every single day ) I love statistics)


Those numbers are pretty good. However, I think Fuzz was not asking about revenue to miles ratios, but dead miles vs revenue miles. (I would agree that revenue/miles is more important, but that varies with surges.)


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Those numbers are pretty good. However, I think Fuzz was not asking about revenue to miles ratios, but dead miles vs revenue miles. (I would agree that revenue/miles is more important, but that varies with surges.)


Net Revenue (fare minus $1 and 20%) is most important for me. Since I know what my $/mile is. "varies with surges" - very true, hence the concept of averages )
Dont get me wrong, I also want higher rate and option to tip. Although lately I've been getting "a lot more" tips, used to be 1 in 50 now it's 1 in 14.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok so here's how it went:

Tipping in app is not going to happen. The meeting's moderator did admit that a specific tip per fare was not included.

Rate drops were the most actively discussed issue. The moderator said that he didn't want to discuss rates because it was way above his pay grade and couldn't do a thing about it, but he did have a couple of points to offer, mostly being that the idea is to increase overall rides per hour. Uber wants to make UberX, when fully loaded with four people, cheaper than the bus, which it already is. I don't know about you, but I don't want to carry four people in my car who can't afford to take the bus. Not trying to sound elitist, but it is what it is. We hammered into him pretty well that the ultra low rates are diminishing the brand and that people were happy to pay the previously higher rates. We made the point that we don't want to be the "Walmart of ridesharing", that it's not always a good thing to be the cheapest, and that none of us want to appeal to the lowest common denominator. Hopefully he got the message and will pass it along.

Ratings didn't come up a whole lot, I think mostly because only drivers with ratings of 4.9 and above were invited, but he did say that changes were in progress and he couldn't say more.

Also, app changes. Coming down the pipe, Uber is thinking of adding a radius feature, kind of like Sidecar, that would be optional for drivers to use. Also a direction of travel feature where if you're going to San Francisco from San Jose, you can set it to where you would only pick up passengers in that direction, heading that direction. Also possibly a "Help Me" button on the app that would call the police if you are in trouble.

The most encouraging news was the addition of driver incentives. Nothing specific was said about what those incentives will be, but I offered ideas such as a refund of part of our commission if we maintain a good rating for the week, more discounts on vehicle maintenance items, etc ...

Hopefully some of this is encouraging, but like everything, it remains to be seen.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update!
The cheaper than the bus concept is just FRIGHTENING. Definitely not the direction I hoped Uber would go....but I guess I'm not surprised.


----------



## Modskool (Aug 2, 2014)

I can see where it makes sense that it's cheaper than the bus. I recall when I lived in NYC, the subway fares definitely made it better to hail a cab when there were four of us.

Doesn't really apply now that I'm in a smaller city, where we only have UberX, the cabbies are awful, and the bus seems to be exclusively for poor people.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Dave said:


> Ok so here's how it went:
> 
> Tipping in app is not going to happen. The meeting's moderator did admit that a specific tip per fare was not included.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Unfortunately it sounds as if the primary issue for drivers(rates) are not going to be addressed in a favorable way. I think we are either seeing the new norm, or a commission hike is coming soon for uber. For me personally, another monetary hit like that, and I will be gone. Pointless.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Modskool said:


> .. the bus seems to be exclusively for poor people.


Evidently the same people that Uber is pursuing.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The feature for picking up riders going in same direction would be a good addition. 

After a long night I debate whether I should take rides on the way home because sometimes they backtrack me. Same when I'm headed back to the hot areas. 

I've gotten pings just as Im a few blocks from home that then take me all the way back to where I initially started heading home.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> How would we tip a driverless car?


If enough of us get together, it should be fairly simple.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds very Uber basic / blah - and not much new news wise. Thanks for the update and participating.

I like your idea re: incentives regarding lowering the commission.

In fact - that brings up the further discussion of commission increases. If they want to keep the fares *"lower than a bus" *- then *they should eat it*. 
Lower the commission. Turn your 17 billion dollar company into a 15 billion dollar one for two minutes and support the lively hood of your backbone.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Dave said:


> The most encouraging news was the addition of driver incentives. Nothing specific was said about what those incentives will be, but I offered ideas such as a refund of part of our commission if we maintain a good rating for the week, more discounts on vehicle maintenance items, etc ...


I'm pretty sure the "incentives" they're looking at are going to be things like discounts at sunglass hut and dunkin donuts. Vehicle maintenance discounts would be nice if they were truly of value and not what most "discount programs" tend to offer which is usually no better than what you'd get with a coupon from the sunday paper. Heck, with the number of drivers that they have, if they could get some health insurance providers to group us into risk pools together we could probably get discounted health coverage.

I wish they'd do commission break points based on the number of hours we work like Lyft does. The thought of having anything else tied to our rating just sounds like more stress given the lack of rider education on how ratings work.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Doesn't sound promising at all, with no option to tip through the app, they should at least change their tipping "policy" (again, not something that they should have control over as a "partner").

And it also sounds like prices will only go down with their "bus-like" rates. Looks like it will be time to abandon ship soon, they are too stubborn to stray from their master plan and are not willing to negotiate with their "partners".


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> If they want to keep the fares *"lower than a bus" *- then *they should eat it*.


LoL!! Like the buses (public transit) eat it? They just go to the taxpayers and get more money from THEM to keep the cost (fares) to the poor lower. The fares people pay for buses are NOT the actual costs. If the politicians won't help the buses by supplementing their costs....the buses will just reduce costs by cutting routes and operating hours. Wonder who Uber thinks is going to supplement the cost of transportation to the poor? Uber?.....not a chance.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave said:


> Ok so here's how it went:
> 
> Tipping in app is not going to happen. The meeting's moderator did admit that a specific tip per fare was not included.
> 
> ...


So.... In all of what you got from them was one of their email in live form. Ugh!!
Waste of your time don't you think?

No specifics!
No discussion on rates!
No discussion on tipping!
Wait... "meeting's moderator did admit that a specific tip per fare was not included" ummm ok? What non-specific tip is included?
What was the purpose of the driver meeting then if you could not address important issues?

This company is something else calling its drivers "Partners".


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> This company is something else calling its drivers "Partners".


"Partner" is just a euphemism for "non-employee". Their wording in everything is designed to avoid us becoming legal employees. That would be a huge tax bill and liability. "Day-laborer" is probably more accurate.

Do this, do that, don't ever do this or that or I will pick somebody else to work tomorrow.

There are some not so funny similarities.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Thanks for the update!
> The cheaper than the bus concept is just FRIGHTENING. Definitely not the direction I hoped Uber would go....but I guess I'm not surprised.


This may bring another interest group actively fighting Uber. Route buses "pay" most cities a contract rate for the right to operate on a route. If they start noticing falling revenues that they cam pin on UBERPOOL, then they may simply hand back the contract and not apply for that route.

The City would then have to calculate what licence revenues it loses from Bus operations and move that loss across to new licence classifications for UBERX cars - increasing their costs.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

In most cities, public transportation is heavily subsidized by state and local governments. I wonder if Uber is after that money too. I guess I'd rather get government cash than government cheese.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Also, one other thing I forgot to mention is a discounted group health plan is in the works too. No further specifics were given.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> So.... In all of what you got from them was one of their email in live form. Ugh!!
> Waste of your time don't you think?
> 
> No specifics!
> ...


As far as "no specific tip", I took that to mean that no part of the fare is designated as a tip.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Hi Dave -
> 
> How many hours, on average do you drive per week/month -- or does it vary? I'm trying to get a handle on what I am really netting after expenses so your calculations are very helpful -- thanks!
> 
> Best, -Kim in DC


It really varies for me. Plus I do other things to earn while I'm on the road so even though my Uber app may be on, I'm doing other work at the same time and if I get a ping, I can easily take it and resume what I was doing after the ride is done.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the update !! and keeping us informed !!


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

sounds like a handjeeob - were they wearing hoodies in the meeting?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave said:


> Also, one other thing I forgot to mention is a discounted group health plan is in the works too. No further specifics were given.


Now that would be a nice balance to the Health issues that working exclusively for Uber would cause!

We've finally found a compassionate bone in Travis K's body! Lol


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> sounds like a handjeeob - were they wearing hoodies in the meeting?


Lol no, but oddly enough there was a security guard strolling the lobby. He was a large man with an earpiece wearing a black Uber branded polo with "Security" written in small block letters on the sleeves.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't see where insulting our military helps at all. God damn blue state people. We really need to split into 2 countries.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Who insulted the military? I may live in CA, but I'm about as socially and fiscally conservative as you can get. I support our troops 110% Every time I give a service member a ride, I don't start the meter unless we leave the city and I make damn sure to thank him or her for their service.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We've finally found a compassionate bone in Travis K's body!


He's probably getting a kickback from the "discounted" health care company. If past history is any example the drivers that need this will probably be able to find less expensive/better health care plans elsewhere.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Dave said:


> So I was selected to participate in an Uber Partner Feedback Group in SF on Tuesday 9/23. Has anyone been to one of these? From what I understand is we will be able to ask questions to Uber staff. On my list are the obvious: rate cuts, tipping, and the rating system. I'm open to other suggestions so fire away ...


I really need to know why with 4.43 rating ,I tried email them they only replies : i no longer be able to be active....I am not even drive like a week. today, I was deactivated from straight 7 trips with 5 stars. The question probably, how uber can improve the support for uber drivers at least as humanly possible ?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> I really need to know why with 4.43 rating ,I tried email them they only replies : i no longer be able to be active....I am not even drive like a week. today, I was deactivated from straight 7 trips with 5 stars. The question probably, how uber can improve the support for uber drivers at least as humanly possible ?


Did you sexually assault one of your drivers? 
Do you drive like old people ****? 
Just a few possibilities. 
Nah, I'm sorry for your troubles though. That's terrible.

God knows someday an 85 pound ManChild with thick-rimmed glasses will email me from a Starbucks on his Mac like:

*"Sorry Sgt Murphy, your vehicle is now too old to be part of our hip young cut-rate, cutthroat, technocratic ride sharing nightmare. But if you want, we're partnering with a shady Spanish bank to offer people cars who most likely have a child's understanding of personal finance and will drive for us like an indentured servant in the 1760's trying to pay it off and keep us rich. 
Uber on (or don't, monkey, see if we care) 
Shiloh
Uber Operations and Logistics Assistant Deputy Administrative Adjunct Vice Manager "*


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Did you sexually assault one of your drivers?
> Do you drive like old people ****?
> Just a few possibilities.
> Nah, I'm sorry for your troubles though. That's terrible.
> ...


I wish i could be that bad but .... no really ...... They already submitted WRONG application FOR ME at very beginning, they even sent me TWO Iphones ... and i already have this awsome thought....."THIS IS A MOTHER ****ING ASS HOLE COMPANY THAT YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO" .....the predict...... was true. on the third day.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I don't see where insulting our military helps at all. God damn blue state people. We really need to split into 2 countries.


Um Sean, don't drunk post. 
I somewhat agree with the two countries thing but, homie didn't say shit about the military. 
Speaking of the military,
I hope Veterans don't fall into uber unless given commission waivers...even then I'll still feel bad for 
the rest of you sorry bastards, and (hopefully) be out of the ride prostitution racket by then. 
SO depressing yet unsurprising the way that meeting went.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> I wish i could be that bad but .... no really ...... They already submitted WRONG application FOR ME at very beginning, they even sent me TWO Iphones ... and i already have this awsome thought....."THIS IS A MOTHER ****ING ASS HOLE COMPANY THAT YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO" .....the predict...... was true. on the third day.


Your conjunction usage indicates that perhaps there's an immigration detainer/warrant out for you. 
Zing! YukYuk
If we can't laugh, we gotta cry AmAh right?


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Your conjunction usage indicates that perhaps there's an immigration detainer/warrant out for you.
> Zing! YukYuk
> If we can't laugh, we gotta cry AmAh right?


I wish i can be more american like you Sgt. But yes .. there is a time to laugh and to cry but.....the worst time is .... wondering around.....


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> I wish i can be more american like you Sgt. But yes .. there is a time to laugh and to cry but.....the worst time is .... wondering around.....


I'm sorry (if you're legal, if not go **** yourself) man.
I swear, if I were you, I would just try to start a fresh application process. 
I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't even have a system to track people who try to come on the system after deactivation.
I hate to publicly post this, because god knows there's uber spies amongst us, but seriously give it a shot. 
What's the worst that can happen ?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Dave said:


> Ok so here's how it went:
> 
> Tipping in app is not going to happen. The meeting's moderator did admit that a specific tip per fare was not included.
> 
> ...


The changes to the app mentioned would definitely be very welcome. Especially the radius feature. I'm sick of getting reprimanded for low acceptance rates for ignoring multiple non-surge requests 20 minutes away when I'm in a 4x surge area. But the rest just sounds like a poor excuse for trying to placate all the angry "partners". For those of us already in busy cities, we can't do more trips per hour even if we wanted to. So rate cuts are just pay cuts. Rates need to go up, it's that simple. The fact that the person hosting the meeting was not of a sufficient pay grade to make those kinds of changes, or even comment on them, just further shows their lack of respect for their "partners".


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

i dont care there is UBER spy ..... ONLY TRUTH , HONEST that matters to this life.... puppet country not even native ~!

I have customer gave me 1 star because he didnt show up and i mistakenly took drive. 

thats why i got 4.43 on my first 4 days with uber.


But it was wrong since very beginning ..... uber signed me up on wrong city ... indianapolis.... and sent me two iphones ? for extra charges ? **** UBER !


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Geeezus man. We get that you have been screwed by Uber.....but give it a rest. Spamming every thread with this crap is getting old. Please stop!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Geeezus man. We get that you have been screwed by Uber.....but give it a rest. Spamming every thread with this crap is getting old. Please stop!


I agree. Enough is enough and your posting here ad nauseum won't change a damn thing. It will only annoy other members - the ones you want sympathy/empathy/understanding from.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

The Geek and everyone , I apologized i was really really upset ... beyond my head.... i really wish i never even start one post like that ... But yes.... UBER ... is .... not good for me.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I agree. Enough is enough and your posting here ad nauseum won't change a damn thing. It will only annoy other members - the ones you want sympathy/empathy/understanding from.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


>


Let me laugh.... LOL ...... *********** ! YES ! Ow sorry i am not white .. ! Ah its ok ... i love the idea .. *********** ( my subaru legacy white)


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> Let me laugh.... LOL ...... *********** ! YES ! Ow sorry i am not white .. ! Ah its ok ... i love the idea .. *********** ( my subaru legacy white)


It's ok, he wasn't white either... 

Check out the full video, one of my favorites.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> I wish i can be more american like you Sgt. But yes .. there is a time to laugh and to cry but.....the worst time is .... wondering around.....


Maybe it was all a mistake and UBER had the Wong number......


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Maybe it was all a mistake and UBER had the Wong number......


That's it!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave said:


> As far as "no specific tip", I took that to mean that no part of the fare is designated as a tip.


That's exactly what it means...and for good reason. They can not legally commission a tip. That's a non starter in every court in America and a good way to earn the ire of virtually everyone...even those who don't tip.

Just ask Starbucks.

2 issues...the bus and fare rates.....

The bus issue in large cities is a non issue. People in SF that take uber to work virtually never take the bus. Uber knows this. It is a time issue. Remember this because you will see this material again. If you need to go a few miles that take you across market st or into the financial district it the difference between 10 mins for über and 45 mins to an hour on the bus. SF is tore up all over the down town area from construction. Four lanes funneled into one. Left turns limited or removed. Some streets just completely eliminated. We had a shooting from a car chase that killed traffic all day Thursday. All this and we have red bus only lanes that regular traffic are not normally allowed to use. A premium convienent service eliminates the use of the bus for these people. Even at taxi rates. Why? Because of the number one complaint about taxi I hear every day....taxis don't show up. We do. I have countless customers who have just told the money people at their companies that it is uber and nothing else. If that is a problem then they need to find a away not to send them to other cities to work. One guy quit when they told him he had to take the bus when sent out of town. He tried it. Zero time efficiency. Hours added to his day solely for transport from one place to another.

Second...again...more trips are non starters. You can only make so any trips in any large city. You will have passengers cancel that are literally only 2 blocks away due to logistics. Depending on the time of day circling a block in SF can take 10 mins....sometimes 30. Now consider when they cancel you are in the congestion and still have to get out of it. All the while havering more pings and cancellations.You will be spending that time waiting with out a passenger. And that congestion will limit how many runs you can do even if you pick up and drop off simultaneously. I did 30 rides one day last week. Had I done every available ride it would have been over 40. Remember...this is SF. Some pele on here will say...**** those lazy cheap ass ****s...really? Come on out here and let's see you walk those hills and valleys on a time schedule. Let's make this a YouTube event. All cities are flat on a map real life on the other hand...

What some one should have done is shown the rep how this works. I know, they didn't want to hear it. But you do it anyway with the caveat that you know they can't change it but you want it brought to the attention of those who can.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John Oliver had it right when he crashed part of the FCC web site.

How many uber drivers are there? How many e mail accounts can thy produce? Let's say they produce 5 each and complain to uber and left about the rates around the clock? Enlist 4chan or reddit? Any of them have friends or family who could do the same? Riders who are complaining about the slide in service?

What should be in these e mails? How the rate cuts effect the drivers on a realistic basis. The slide in service or quality of personel. How about everything you people are *****ing about on here?

As I said in another thread....these people couldn't organize a bake sale because they are too busy trying to shit on one another.

Just recently I had some creepy stalker cabbie try and post up another anecdotal cut and paste because taxi cab drivers were nailed in a post of mine. Go figure...when someone who doesn't drive for uber whines you just gotta wonder how their life got so pathetic that what they chooses to do with their free time is complain about a job they dont have.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Here is a link with some tips, and a short video.
> 
> http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/productivity/organization/use-an-agenda-to-run-better-meetings


Correct me if I am wrong but that looks like it will only work for the person running the meeting.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Here is a link with some tips, and a short video.
> 
> http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/productivity/organization/use-an-agenda-to-run-better-meetings


Aahhhh QuickAndDirtyTips.com the famous website for and by uncircumcised men to talk about all things left uncut....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I think the Uber people did a fine job of running a good meeting.
The presenter had no authority to agree to anything (which he didn't mislead anyone about) and he outlined what Uber wanted/hoped to do. He clearly wasn't there to solicit opinions from their best drivers on the issues that mattered most to the drivers....and he evidently didn't pretend that he was. He had an agenda and followed it. He was not sidetracked by issues that Uber wasn't interested in discussing. 

IMHO....too many drivers try to read more into this than there was. If this is how Uber interacts with it's hand selected "best" drivers......what do you imagine Uber thinks of the rest of us? Accept the fact that THEY don't care one way or the other whether you come or go, make money or lose money, are happy or unhappy. Period. They just don't give a rats as* about you or what you think. I know that's hard to accept during these times of corporate enlightenment and the current opinions that employees are a company's best asset.....but we aren't employees and Uber sees us as cheap and easily replaceable cogs in the machine. Conduct yourself and your business accordingly. JMPO...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> So with all this whats next? Get back to work and just shut up?


Business as usual.
Uber drivers either have to organize (fat chance) or wait for the courts to step in and save them from Uber/Lyft's business practices. Sadly I see "things" getting worse before they get better. In the mean time.....keep your costs down and try to maximize your time/fares. Don't drink the Uber/Lyft Kool-Aid.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Just a suggestion, if you all do not like it that's fine. I deleted it sorry for trying to help.


Not a problem....I was wondering if I missed something. It seemed like how to run a meeting....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Not a problem....I was wondering if I missed something. It seemed like how to run a meeting....


Just trying to help everybody. Some suggestions may be good, some suggestions may be bad. That goes for all of our opinions. It all depends on how everybody wants to look at it. Not sure how we can take this seriously with crazy comments about things uncut? That was kinda weird.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Dave Thanks again for the update !! and keeping us informed about the partner feedback group !!


----------



## makinmajik (Aug 22, 2014)

What we tend to overlook, is there is no model for this business. All the ride share folk are making this up as they go along. From what Dave was kind enough to share, it does appear that the propeller heads at uber central do know they have issues to work out. I would love to see improvements to the app on our end and for the users. Just to try to fix issues with pick up points and allow the phones to actually communicate with riders would go a long way. I think there is a ways to go with all this but the one positive is that folks do want this service. The industry has created demand. Someone will fill that demand so it is in ubers best interest to fix the issues.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

makinmajik said:


> What we tend to overlook, is there is no model for this business. All the ride share folk are making this up as they go along. From what Dave was kind enough to share, it does appear that the propeller heads at uber central do know they have issues to work out. I would love to see improvements to the app on our end and for the users. Just to try to fix issues with pick up points and allow the phones to actually communicate with riders would go a long way. I think there is a ways to go with all this but the one positive is that folks do want this service. The industry has created demand. Someone will fill that demand so it is in ubers best interest to fix the issues.


Making it up as they go along.....now that's funny.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

makinmajik said:


> The industry has created demand. Someone will fill that demand so it is in ubers best interest to fix the issues.


Why? Is Uber not "filling the demand" with their current business model and App? Is it not hugely profitable for Uber the way things are right now? Why would they change?


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll be interested to know what is goal?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's next for us drivers..


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ara said:


> I'll be interested to know what is goal?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's next for us drivers..


Well I hear Richard Branson is going to invest and start uber space. So brush up on those video games. We need pilots.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Making it up as they go along.....now that's funny.


That's exactly what they're doing, and there's no other way of doing it. This is uncharted territory in the transportation industry. Uber and Lyft are experimenting at this point. Uber has been in business only five years in a very corrupt, politically motivated, and old industry. That's not enough time to have any firm policies and practices in place with such a new model.

Sorry, just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Dave said:


> That's exactly what they're doing, and there's no other way of doing it. This is uncharted territory in the transportation industry. Uber and Lyft are experimenting at this point. Uber has been in business only five years in a very corrupt, politically motivated, and old industry. That's not enough time to have any firm policies and practices in place with such a new model.
> 
> Sorry, just playing devil's advocate.


All start up run like that


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

https://screen.yahoo.com/cbs-local/la-county-da-cracks-down-185300482.html


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> It's ok, he wasn't white either...
> 
> Check out the full video, one of my favorites.


He is still the best standing comedy ..... Last night i met a chinese girl and i ask her number : can i have your number ?

she said : Sex sex to night all night sex sex night all night Me : i am like all be damm.. her friend said : no she said 6 62 9 096 6809 me : i am like OOOOOO ride.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave said:


> That's exactly what they're doing, and there's no other way of doing it. This is uncharted territory in the transportation industry. Uber and Lyft are experimenting at this point. Uber has been in business only five years in a very corrupt, politically motivated, and old industry. That's not enough time to have any firm policies and practices in place with such a new model.
> 
> Sorry, just playing devil's advocate.


Ok


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> He is still the best standing comedy ..... Last night i met a chinese girl and i ask her number : can i have your number ?
> 
> she said : Sex sex to night all night sex sex night all night Me : i am like all be damm.. her friend said : no she said 6 62 9 096 6809 me : i am like OOOOOO ride.


LOL!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Just recently I had some creepy stalker cabbie try and post up another anecdotal cut and paste because taxi cab drivers were nailed in a post of mine. Go figure...when someone who doesn't drive for uber whines you just gotta wonder how their life got so pathetic that what they chooses to do with their free time is complain about a job they dont have.


Hey @UL Driver SF , *UberShill#1!*

You post all this anti cabby vitriol all over the forum, and when I challenge you, all you do is post "creepy cabbie stalker" in another thread!

I do UberTaxi, that means I drive for Uber. That makes me part of @uberpeople.net . The debate over my place on this forum was settled just about the time you signed up here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-i-stay-or-should-i-go.2743/

Judging by your posts, I'd say that you are the most likely *Paid Infiltrator* on this forum, and are not a driver at all! There is nothing in your posts that's sympathetic to the drivers plight. You were calling em "whiners, cry babies etc". Your posts don't even inform or advise the Drivers.

When was the last time you posted something constructive on this forum? When was the last time you helped out a newbie? Almost all your posts are just shilling for Uber and carping on cabbies.

It's no coincidence that you use cut and paste posts from www.taxifacts.com
Twitter @taxifacts , an astroturf media campaign started by Uber!
*Uber, allies kick offcampaign to brand 'Big Taxi'*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...r-allies-kick-off-campaign-to-brand-big-taxi/

Here is the list of threads started by me:
https://uberpeople.net/search/121942/
Here is the list of *ZERO* threads started by you:
https://uberpeople.net/search/member?user_id=1605&content=thread
And my postings list:
https://uberpeople.net/search/121989/
And your postings list:
https://uberpeople.net/search/121973/

And as I told you in another thread,
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-destinations.2911/page-3#post-29799

*"Dude take a flying leap off the Golden Gate bridge!"*


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Thanks for the update!
> The cheaper than the bus concept is just FRIGHTENING. Definitely not the direction I hoped Uber would go....but I guess I'm not surprised.


I think they should leave UberX alone and come up with something like UberBulk if they want to be cheaper than the bus. Make it optional and loosen the restrictions on cars and lower the minimum driver rating to something like 3.5. It would absolutely be presented as the cheapest way with very low expectations. Pretty much the driver is only allowed to wait two minutes max for you. No help with any baggage other than the driver maybe opening the trunk. Then leave standard UberX in place at the old $1.50+/mile rates.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> I think they should leave UberX alone and come up with something like UberBulk if they want to be cheaper than the bus. Make it optional and loosen the restrictions on cars and lower the minimum driver rating to something like 3.5. It would absolutely be presented as the cheapest way with very low expectations. Pretty much the driver is only allowed to wait two minutes max for you. No help with any baggage other than the driver maybe opening the trunk. Then leave standard UberX in place at the old $1.50+/mile rates.


SgtMurphy would like this. And it fits in with UBERPOOL and your new innovation Uberwatcher - UberBulk.

I'm looking for one of those 70's Army Ducks. Heavens knows how many folk you can have standing in one of those at $5 a throw. Dont need to pay bridge tolls or get stuck on the wrong side of the harbour in a traffic jam, just head for the water!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> SgtMurphy would like this. And it fits in with UBERPOOL and your new innovation Uberwatcher - UberBulk.
> 
> I'm looking for one of those 70's Army Ducks. Heavens knows how many folk you can have standing in one of those at $5 a throw. Dont need to pay bridge tolls or get stuck on the wrong side of the harbour in a traffic jam, just head for the water!


We already have those in Boston...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> We already have those in Boston...


Those things are great. We have them in SF also.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> I think they should leave UberX alone and come up with something like UberBulk if they want to be cheaper than the bus. Make it optional and loosen the restrictions on cars and lower the minimum driver rating to something like 3.5. It would absolutely be presented as the cheapest way with very low expectations. Pretty much the driver is only allowed to wait two minutes max for you. No help with any baggage other than the driver maybe opening the trunk. Then leave standard UberX in place at the old $1.50+/mile rates.


I do like that idea. The biggest problem would be older vehicles = much higher maintenance costs. No one wants to get stuck on the freeway broken down in a 93 Olds Ciera.


----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

Dave said:


> So I was selected to participate in an Uber Partner Feedback Group in SF on Tuesday 9/23. Has anyone been to one of these? From what I understand is we will be able to ask questions to Uber staff. On my list are the obvious: rate cuts, tipping, and the rating system. I'm open to other suggestions so fire away ...


Today, after lingering at the airport for 3 hours, finally the 3-beeps from the cloud. Hussein was waiting, and announced: "We're going on a loooong-trip, my friend." I said: "What, back to the middle-East?" He laughed and said "No, Gainesville". Turns out Hussein is a 4-year Med-student, attending UF.

So I had my FIRST cross-county trip, about 85 miles 1-way. On the return, I was hoping to bring back a rider, but instead, received: "This car is not authorized to operate in Gainesville".

How about inquiring about an "Expanded" zone, say a tri-county area?

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats on your nice trip! How much did it pay and how long did it take you to drive the 160 mile round trip?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Uber knows that tips are not included, not as a separate line item on our statements anyway.


Do not allow yourself to be Ubered on this - tipping is not included ANYWHERE. A tip is usually an optional gratuity which goes straight to the server. Restaurants sometimes include a service charge in the price. Again, this is supposed to go straight to the server.

There is no portion of Uber payment to drivers which goes from customer to driver without Uber taking a slice for itself. Lyft passes on tips without swiping a cut. Uber does not.

Bottom line, if the employer takes a cut of it, it is not a tip. If it goes straight from customer to server then it is a tip. That is how you define a tip, no ifs ands or Uber.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Dave said:


> That's exactly what they're doing, and there's no other way of doing it. This is uncharted territory in the transportation industry. Uber and Lyft are experimenting at this point. Uber has been in business only five years in a very corrupt, politically motivated, and old industry. That's not enough time to have any firm policies and practices in place with such a new model.
> 
> Sorry, just playing devil's advocate.


I think you have nailed it. I have only recently started driving and have found it very interesting. When I wanted to start driving to the airport, Uber support stated that since I was UberX, that all I had to do was make sure my trade dress was displayed. To the contrary, you are required to pay $30 a year (I think fair) and $1.25 for each trip into the airport property and you must abide by their regulations. With that, I can drop off and pick up and also have a predesignated spot to park and wait for my pax. I am considered 'Pre-arranged' transportation and with that, I figure on site taxi cabs should have no issue with me as I display the proper permit. With that said, despite what support stated, I am an independent contractor and am responsible for what I do. Does Uber push the envelope in many cases? Yes, I believe so, but it is apparently a learning curve ( I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt). It put a smile on my face when my last passenger got into the car and as we were leaving the airport stated.."This is so much better than a taxi". I think as long as a driver, we hold ourselves to higher standard, we will come out best in the long run.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

hey i am back but i am no longer with the chinese girl ( please check my previous funny post)

Anyway .... OP .. these might related with your topic too :

Related to OP 's post about warned / deactivated.

What happened to me : i was deactivated 1 month ago after drove for uber for 4 days. my last rating 4.43.
conclusion: I was too noisy and rude regarding about trip adjustment.
my side of story : customer asked extra stops and ineffective routes.
my sad side stories : 3 trips given credit free.
new update : an uber rep asked me to come to their office ( suppose to be today)
another uber rep asked me not to come , forget about thinking of reactivated

Final conclusion ..... : Uber dont give a shits with their drivers. ...

PS : ah ...FML......

HERE their email copy..100% real :

*Adam G.
Uber Support* (Uber)

Oct 09 17:54

Hi Benoni,

There will be someone in the Houston office whom you may speak to regarding your account status. Be sure to stop in during our business hours and we will discuss your account further with you.

Best,

another one................................................

Hi Benoni,

Thank you for reaching out. I will be happy to help. Unfortunately, at this time we have decided not to continue our partnership together. We do know that you have good skills at what you do and we wish you the best. If there is a device that you have, it would be best to return, to not incur any additional charges. I went ahead and deactivated your account. You will no longer receive messages from us. We will reach out to you when it is time to reconsider our relationship and if you are still interested.

You can return your phone at our office or by shipping it back to us at:

UBER RETURNS
300 N ELIZABETH ST.
SUITE 200C
CHICAGO IL 60607

Please make sure to complete the following form: http://t.uber.com/mwphonereturns. Once we have received your phone, we will automatically credit your account $10 for the return shipping cost and refund any deposit on the phone.

If you have any other questions, please let me know or check out our FAQ.

Best,

Alishia C.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Suggestion: 
1. During Surge time, riders outside the Surge area will have to pay for the pick up time+distance. That way drivers don't ignore non-Surge riders. 
2. During Surge time, the Uber commission is lowered from 20% to 10% or lower depending on the Surge demands instead of raising the Surge unreasonable cost to the riders. It's a good faith from Uber to the drivers. That way Surge Uber will get even more requests without fearing huge bill. At the end it uncreases their total revenue even with lower commission.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Those things are great. We have them in SF also.


pretty sure this was invented in good ole' Wisconsin's Wisconsin Dells...  ... what maybe $6/mi?


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here in LA, many of us have given up because we're losing money -- when you calculate gas, 56 cents per mile depreciation on your vehicle, car washes, bottled water and treats. Help Uber realize they actually make more $$ when more of us are on the road driving clients. Now, customers are giving up and taking a cab because it's taking too long to get an Uber. Get us back on the road earning a reasonable buck!


----------

